# Why are lift-out track connectors so darn expensive?



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Tac, 

I don't know why they are priced what they are priced at. Could be low demand, high cost of material or labor intensive to build. I don't know. But I do know this, if i looked at every single aspect and piece of railroading as affordable versus expensive I probably wouldn't do it at all. It varies from railroad to railroad, but think of the time and money many people invest in their road. Another $200 seems trivial in the big picture. 

Nate


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

just make your own. 
take the LGB connector type, fit it to the permanent railend, weld it there. 
then cut directly in front of the railend throug the vertical sides of the connector. leaving the horizontal bottom intact. 
bend the sides, that they are shaped like a "V". (the inner side not too high) 
glue a small piece of wood of sleeper-height under the protubing part of the connector, that it can not bow downwards. 
if you got two left hands, it might take you half an hour each. plus some cents for the connectors.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You're a modeler. Anything you don't want to buy, you make!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Tac,



I am very glad that price was lower than originally thought! I know how you feel though. I hate paying $80 for Li-On batteries. But what can ya do?


nate


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go track power? ha ha ha ! 

You were wide open! 

Anyway, the lift out "clamps" are $15 a pair from hillman/silvergate in brass, and $30 a pair in SS from split jaw, hillman/silvergate no longer offers them in nickle plate, but I do not recommend the nickle plate, I have gotten some corrosion on my nickle-plated wheel stops from hillman, and obviously there is no current going through them! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe "ha ha ha" is pretty much universal as joking, humor, etc. 

If you don't get that, it's probably because you did not want to. (This was in reference to the $80 batteries, but what can you do).... 

Anyway, after JOKING (making sure there is no misunderstanding), I did give some pertinent information on lift out clamps, which I believe was the subject of this thread. 

I have to use them in about 4 locations myself, and I also need stainless, so I'm in a similar boat... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good info. Looks like I need to invest in 4 of the SS ones for my new addition that will have a lift out section. Later RJD


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

split-jaw clamps are more then just brass or a clamp as they have a spring loaded plunger that is ajustable so you just lift out the bridge ..... no unclamp first just lift and replace


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well you could consider N-scale tac, it is much cheaper.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

N Tac, did ya hear that ? yuk yuk


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

or 




























$15 the the bridge and connections


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Ho ho , good for you BIG BOY


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

In that case, get used to the prices ;-P G-scale isn't cheap, nor has it ever been.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

HO-scale is fairly cheap too but O-scale is where the prices start getting REAL steep. If you are near a Wal-mart they have plastic trains though, those should be more than affordable. Most of them are battery powered and run via an R/C. -chuckle-


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so the thread is "Why are the lift out clamps so expensive"? 

A picture has been posted, it has 3 screws, not 2, so another screw, another hole to tap. It has a spring loaded plunger, another piece of specialty hardware with internal ball and spring and another tapped hole. The top of the clamp has a lot of extra machining as opposed to an ordinary clamp. They are obviously lower in volume of sales. 

So why are they 4 times as much? TAC, after telling people how many locos you have, and how long you have been a modeler, at least comparing yourself to Will, then I submit sir, the answer has to be obvious to you. 

If the answer is not obvious, then you do not possess the intelligence nor experience you are inferring. I cannot believe this is true, because from my limited experience with you, you are VERY smart, well educated, and a very good wordsmith. 

So now I am confused, it seems pretty clear to me why these gadgets are 4 times as much, and you have more locos and experience than me. 

Don't take everything as an insult my friend, please. I'm likewise not happy that they will cost me $30 a shot here for SJ stainless (although apparently there is a special on for $20). 

Regards from Greg from the other side of the world.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, Mr Elmassian, I'll take the points you make, and pull the thread.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trust me, I'm feeling the pain! I need a bunch of them myself. Last count I need about 14 of them! 

So when I found out that the hillmans were no longer available in nickle plate, and also that that nickle plating is not holding up on other parts of my railroad, I was happy to hear that SJ was making them. 

Then I found only brass... then $30 a pair! OUCH! On sale for $20 a pair is still tingling! 

Regards, Greg


----------

